# ?Biggest Bird?



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys. Whats the biggest turkey you guys have shot or know of one that has been shot?

The biggest one ive shot was 27lbs, 10 inch beard, 1 and 3/4 spurs. I shot him in youth season a couple of years ago. Ive heard of a 28 pounder which i can believe since mine was so big. Im thinking that he was so big because he hadnt really had a chance to lose so much weight since they really hadnt started to chase hens, nonetheless he was still 27 pounds.

Lets hear yours.....


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Where I hunt in WI, it is pretty common to see 24-25 lb birds. I would say the average Tom is probably 21 lbs or so. The state record was shot not too far from here about 3 or 4 years ago and it weighed 34 lbs!!! Ill see if I can dig up a picture of it. Im getting pumped for Turkey season just thinking about it.


----------

